# Anyone here use OnX?



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Anybody who uses onX, do you know if there's a way to have it show city limits?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure do. Yes, it shows basically everything you’d ever want. You can download it for a week for free to try it out. I bought the full version and it was WELL worth it. Just remember that you have to download base maps while you have a data/WiFi connection so they’re available when you’re out of service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Chaser said:


> I sure do. Yes, it shows basically everything you'd ever want. You can download it for a week for free to try it out. I bought the full version and it was WELL worth it. Just remember that you have to download base maps while you have a data/WiFi connection so they're available when you're out of service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the free trial right now and I love it. I'm going to go rabbit hunting at my grandads property, but I have to see where the city limit is on his property.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m pretty sure it’s under the state layers, and then the “UT Sections” layer. Turn that one on and it should show you. 

I gotta be honest, now that I’m looking for city limits specifically, I’m not sure if what I’m seeing is exactly what you’re after. Every township and county has different firearms restrictions. Some may not care if you’re 6 inches out of town, and some may require substantially more distance before you’re allowed to discharge a firearm. Might be a good idea to double check with the sheriff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Chaser said:


> I'm pretty sure it's under the state layers, and then the "UT Sections" layer. Turn that one on and it should show you.
> 
> I gotta be honest, now that I'm looking for city limits specifically, I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is exactly what you're after. Every township and county has different firearms restrictions. Some may not care if you're 6 inches out of town, and some may require substantially more distance before you're allowed to discharge a firearm. Might be a good idea to double check with the sheriff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good plan! Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do a search here for previous discussions.

Bottom line, I paid for it, had maps cached off... and it completely and utterly failed me on my hunt. I use USATopo Maps Pro now, it always works offline and has one of the easiest map caching features ever.


-DallanC


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Do a search here for previous discussions.
> 
> Bottom line, I paid for it, had maps cached off... and it completely and utterly failed me on my hunt. I use USATopo Maps Pro now, it always works offline and has one of the easiest map caching features ever.
> 
> -DallanC


****. Good data point to have. That would blow.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just use the chip in a GPS. Nothing to download and pretty much fool proof. I won't say something can't go wrong but it seldom does.


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Critter said:


> I just use the chip in a GPS. Nothing to download and pretty much fool proof. I won't say something can't go wrong but it seldom does.


The one thing I really like with onX is it shows me land ownership, so I can see what's private property and what's not.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Bottom line, I paid for it, had maps cached off... and it completely and utterly failed me on my hunt.


That really sucks. I had a similar experience on a scouting trip in July, and it was frustrating.

OnX did make a major update to their software the first part of August this year. The offline mode/map download is _much_ better now. I've used it a lot over the past few months and it's been great since.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Used it in Idaho this year and it performed flawlessly. It made a huge difference!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Used it this year on my iPhone and it worked flawlessly. I have used the chips in my gps with great success as well. Just got tired of carrying both my phone and gps as well as updating the chips. 
I will say when you download the maps for offline use you are better off doing the 5 mile map. 10 mile maps work adequately. The larger map is not effective in my experience. Not enough detail.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive used it for a few years with varying success. I relunctantly bought it again this year and was pleasantly surprised with the new update. Not one problem this season. 

Gaia had been my go to previously. It works well also but I really liked the update for onyx this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If the OnX support guys weren't such dicks when I contacted them after my issues I would try it again. I'm a software engineer for hell sakes and had more technical info for them about the issue. Their response was basically "meh". F'em


-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

silentstalker said:


> I will say when you download the maps for offline use you are better off doing the 5 mile map. 10 mile maps work adequately. The larger map is not effective in my experience. Not enough detail.


I agree, go with the 5 mile high resolution map.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If the OnX support guys weren't such dicks when I contacted them after my issues I would try it again. I'm a software engineer for hell sakes and had more technical info for them about the issue. Their response was basically "meh". F'em
> 
> -DallanC


Tell us how you really feel, don't sugar coat it.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used it and I love it. Worked excellent in both Wyoming and Colorado this year. I've had a chip in my GPS previously that I thought was "good enough", can't see me not using onX going forward.


----------

